# Viair 444c vs Viair 400c



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

SO I just bought a 400c Viar Compressor for my Waggy Air ride set up....
Of course 5 days after I got it in the mail... The Viair 444c Compressor came into stock.
I belive it has a bit better fill times along with is jsut as fast... and has built in intercooling fans to keep it cool... Does anyone have experince with these new guys?

I was going to pay to have my 400c Viair compressor shipped back to Canada.....from Cali...ugh... haha and then get credit to buy a the new one which is 6 bucks more







and of course pay for shipping back... so is it worth the 36-40 bucks more for the 444c Compressor?








I'm running a single compressor and a 5 gal tank... too btw
and of course.... pics for clicks..










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## rickyislazy (Mar 24, 2008)

Austin, come to this tomorrow night.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4794032


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: Viair 444c vs Viair 400c (GnarPassatWagon)*

it's essentially a cheaper 480c http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

what are the specs of the 444c? does it fill to 200 psi or 165?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

they're 100% duty cycle/200psi


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

100% at 100psi , 50% at 200psi


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (05slvrstonegray1.8t)*

not to take this off topic but, if the 380 is 100% at 100psi and is 200psi max pressure. Whats the difference between this and the 444c? Its just quieter? the 380 draws 16 amps, 444 draws 23


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *05slvrstonegray1.8t* »_not to take this off topic but, if the 380 is 100% at 100psi and is 200psi max pressure. Whats the difference between this and the 444c? Its just quieter? the 380 draws 16 amps, 444 draws 23


probably faster fill time


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (KR3DUB)*

yeah, quieter and faster fill time because it draws more power?

to the OP,yeah for the extra 35-40$ i would get the 444


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (KR3DUB)*

The difference is the amount of air each compressor flows. The 444 will flow more air than a 380. The 444 will fill a 5 gallon tank faster then the 380. The amp draw of the compressor is relative to the size of the motor enclosed in the compressor.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

^^ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carboncomposites (Feb 21, 2010)

I was at AAC the otherday and I was peeping the new viair 444. looks really nice with the new cooling thing on...just my two cents.


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

Definatly! I'm going to be sending my 400c back to kevin an dgetting the 444c. Looks really nice and I think it will take the place of the 400c


----------

